# My beauty :)



## connor0431 (Feb 24, 2013)

My beauty


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice!!! lovely example of a true V6  and not one thats been made to look like a V6! :roll:


----------



## connor0431 (Feb 24, 2013)

I had to read that last bit twice lol!

Only need to sort out the servicing and it will be as good as new


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well 8)


----------



## connor0431 (Feb 24, 2013)

It was in real good condition when I picked it up, but 5-6 hours polishing waxing last weekend bought the shine back


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks lovely, nice seats 8)


----------



## connor0431 (Feb 24, 2013)

The seats were not too bad a few marks but gave them a scrub the weekend.. Talk about elbow grease lol!


----------



## mbiles0 (Mar 9, 2013)

wow looks great  loving the seats


----------



## lespaul (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice, I'd like one just like it but a roadster 

Darren


----------



## brandon888 (Feb 11, 2013)

looking good !


----------



## royharrison (Mar 26, 2013)

now i'd like to walk out of the front door to that everyday!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice combo


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow shiny!!!


----------

